# Hi there I just sold my 27' Sailboat, and I am looking for a 31'



## GuyBelanger (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I had a Tanzer 27' for more then 10 years. I just sold it and I am now looking for a 31' looking for a Pearson 31-2 or Tartan 31.
I have been looking on the web, for weeks to find a relatively recent sailboat, with small draft (least the 4'6»), very good deck and engine conditions.

I am what they call a " Marin d'eau douce " ha! ha! ha! (Fresh water sailor) but in French this has a special meaning, not sure it is has the same meaning in English.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guy - welcome to SN dude. I too am a mdd. Good luck on your boat search.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to Sailnet. I too recently sold my 27 and bought a 34. I both love my 34 and miss my 27. Amazing the difference 7 feet can make! Good luck in your search!


----------

